# Help me resize!



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 9, 2010)

how do you resize pictures so it fits as my avatar on here and on FA? like, i just want a certain part of the picture, not the whole thing! it seems like a dumb question, but i don't know how to do it! DX i would appreciate it if someone helps me


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 9, 2010)

I usually open something in Microsoft Office Picture Manager, then go to picture, and click resize.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 9, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I usually open something in Microsoft Office Picture Manager, then go to picture, and click resize.



i'm not using windows


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 9, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> i'm not using windows


Then I have no idea :V


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 9, 2010)

Photobucket. You can use it's little tooly thingy to resize images.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 9, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Photobucket. You can use it's little tooly thingy to resize images.



what if you're not a member?


----------



## Kanin (Feb 9, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> what if you're not a member?



Make an account?


----------



## Aden (Feb 9, 2010)

Photobucket online editing, the GIMP, any photo gallery manager.


----------



## NXwolf (Feb 9, 2010)

I always use photoshop, but gimp is pretty much the free (lesser) version of photoshop.  If you PM me your photo with instructions on what you want, I'll resize it for you.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 10, 2010)

Better question first - what OS are you using?


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 10, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Better question first - what OS are you using?


Yeah this, but GIMP should work for any OS so just use that. Crop it and resize it.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 10, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Yeah this, but GIMP should work for any OS so just use that. Crop it and resize it.



Ah, good point - I keep forgetting GIMP is available for all of them now.

OP: Though GIMP can be a bit scary looking when it opens, just use the File->Open to get your picture, then resize via Image->Scale Image.  Then save it like any other program.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep, but remember the ratio of the image is just as important as the size. You don't want to squish it up or have it elongated horozontally or vertically. So crop it to a nice variable then resize it accordingly.

Example: The maximum resolution for an image on FAF is 150x150 pixels, but if the image is 500x600 you'll have to crop it to be square first then resize it to 150x150. Also the maximum file size is 50kb's, for most images simply saving it at a .png will keep the size low, however if an image is at 150x150 and you can't seem to get it lower than 50kb's you'll have to lower the quality a little. It's more complected but you can lower the quality without it being visually noticeable, not sure how to do this with GIMP myself, haven't used it in a while.

How about this, upload the image you want as your avatar onto http://filesmelt.com/ and link it here, I'll do it for you. <3

Edit: I realize FA is 100x100 and FAF is 150x150 so I'll make you one of both resolutions that you can use.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 10, 2010)

Aye - as Newf said, mind the ratio.  By default GIMP will maintain the aspect ratio of the original image.  If you have to crop it, the took in GIMP is under Image->Canvas Size.  You just click the little link picture between the two size measurements and set them accordingly.


----------



## ila (Feb 10, 2010)

NXwolf said:


> I always use photoshop, but gimp is pretty much the free (*lesser*) version of photoshop.


they simply work in different manners... its a matter of opinion which is better


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

jus use photobucket... very very easy. jus make a free account and there u go i use it all the time ^_^


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 10, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Yep, but remember the ratio of the image is just as important as the size. You don't want to squish it up or have it elongated horozontally or vertically. So crop it to a nice variable then resize it accordingly.
> 
> Example: The maximum resolution for an image on FAF is 150x150 pixels, but if the image is 500x600 you'll have to crop it to be square first then resize it to 150x150. Also the maximum file size is 50kb's, for most images simply saving it at a .png will keep the size low, however if an image is at 150x150 and you can't seem to get it lower than 50kb's you'll have to lower the quality a little. It's more complected but you can lower the quality without it being visually noticeable, not sure how to do this with GIMP myself, haven't used it in a while.
> 
> ...


i'm confuzzled... but is this it? D: and i just want a small part of it, not resized, like, i just want one part, not the whole strip 

a href="http://filesmelt.com/" target="_blank"><img alt="Image Hosting by FileSmelt!" src="http://filesmelt.com/dl/fp-13.jpg" /></a


----------



## NXwolf (Feb 10, 2010)

Just PM me if you need anything again with these.  It's truely not a problem for me to help others out.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 10, 2010)

NXwolf said:


> Just PM me if you need anything again with these.  It's truely not a problem for me to help others out.



thank you ^-^


----------



## NXwolf (Feb 10, 2010)

Not a problem.  Glad I could help.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 10, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> i'm confuzzled... but is this it? D: and i just want a small part of it, not resized, like, i just want one part, not the whole strip
> 
> http://filesmelt.com/dl/fp-13.jpg



Ok so what panel and what character exactly? This is very easy for me to do, just gotta know what part you want. :3


----------



## NXwolf (Feb 11, 2010)

I already took care of it for him.


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 11, 2010)

I use a program called Paint.net which is like a cheap ass version Adobe Photoshop which is free to use and I made this Avatar.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 11, 2010)

i just use paint ^^


----------

